# Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag 2021 (21. bis 27. September) - Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel



## PCGH_Stephan (16. September 2021)

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Corsair-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mitmachen wollt. Ihr könnt einen von vier Preisen gewinnen:

Peripherie-Bundle: Corsair K60 RGB Pro Low Profile (Tastatur), Corsair Katar Pro XT (Maus), Coprsair MM350 Champion Series X-Large (Mauspad), Corsair HS60 Pro (Headset, wahlweise in Farbe Carbon oder Gelb)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RAM: Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro SL (16 GiByte DDR4-3600 18-22-22-42  @ 1,35 V), wahlweise in Schwarz oder Weiß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AIO-Wasserkühlung: Corsair Icue H100i Elite Capellix, wahlweise in Schwarz oder Weiß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter-Set: Corsair Icue QL120 RGB PWM Triple Fan Kit, wahlweise in Schwarz oder Weiß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Optional: Gebt an, über welchen der vier Preise ihr  euch besonders freuen würdet. Dann versuche ich, die Preise unter den vier ausgelosten Gewinnern so zu verteilen, dass möglichst viele ihren Wunschpreis erhalten. Ihr erhaltet dadurch aber keinen Anspruch auf einen bestimmten Preis!*

Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von folding.extremeoverclocking.com. Wir nutzen die dortige Statistik (inkl. 7 Stunden Zeitverschiebung) für die Auswertung.
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Hinterlasst Feedback zur Aktion bitte nur im Kommentarthread zur Gewinnspiel-News.
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 400.000 Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung der drei Preise zu     qualifizieren.
- Sammelt mehr Punkte, um eure Gewinnchance zu erhöhen. Jeder Punkt entspricht einem Los, mit z. B. 800.000 Punkten habt ihr also doppelt so viele Lose und damit eine doppelt so hohe Gewinnchance als mit 400.000 Punkten.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## Skajaquada (16. September 2021)

Da hab ich mich doch glatt noch im alten Thread verewigt  
Lassen wir die Maschinen mal wieder glühen!!! 

Mein Wunschgewinn wäre der Ram, oder die AIO.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1154062


----------



## Octopoth (16. September 2021)

Werde dieses Mal auch wieder mit dabei sein.

Octopoth User Summary - Folding@Home Stats


----------



## Tranceangel2k (16. September 2021)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=516149


----------



## binär-11110110111 (16. September 2021)

Na endlich - klaro !









						HansMartin1975 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for HansMartin1975. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Nono15 (16. September 2021)

Logo bin ich wieder mit am start  

nono15 UserSummary - Folding@Home Stats


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. September 2021)

Das ich als 24/7-Falter mitmache ist doch selbstverständlich 








						A.Meier-PS3 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for A.Meier-PS3. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Kitty26 (16. September 2021)

Am meisten freue ich mich über die Lüfter, weil bei mir ging zuletzt 1x RGB Lüfter am Radiator defekt und musste sie durch 3x ohne RGB Lüfter austauschen. >

1. "Corsair Icue QL120 RGB PWM Triple Fan Kit"
2. "AIO-Wasserkühlung: Corsair Icue H100i Elite Capellix" 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839552


----------



## mattinator (16. September 2021)

Bin wie immer dabei. Aber nicht wegen der Preise, hatte ja auch schon mal gewonnen.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=371390


----------



## Pommesgabel (17. September 2021)

Bin wie immer mit am Start!

Falls ich was gewinnen sollte:
1. Wahl: Wasserkühlung
2. Wahl: RAM
3. Wahl: Lüfter
4. Wahl Peripherie

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=740044


----------



## ADGMike (17. September 2021)

Bin dabei

=ADG=Mike_GERMANY


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2021)

Aber sicher doch - wie immer 24/7









						TheWasp User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for TheWasp. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## DOcean (17. September 2021)

dabei...









						DOcean User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for DOcean. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




neue Tastatur wäre cool


----------



## smcje (17. September 2021)

Auch wieder dabei. 
Würde mich über den RAM freuen ....

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839692


----------



## ParappaRappa (17. September 2021)

Ein guter Zeitpunkt, um F@H mal wieder anzuschmeißen.
Wenn es dazu käme, würde ich mich über das Peripherie-Bundle freuen.









						ParappaRappa User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for ParappaRappa. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## kampfschaaaf (17. September 2021)

kampfschaaaf User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for kampfschaaaf. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Crujach (17. September 2021)

ja klar:








						Crujach User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Crujach. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




eher mal die Lüfter oder der Ram


----------



## Murenius (17. September 2021)

Bin auch wieder dabei









						Murenius User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Murenius. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Mr.Knister (17. September 2021)

Wie immer 









						Bobkopp User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Bobkopp. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Schussmann (17. September 2021)

dabei









						schussmann User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for schussmann. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## christianhartmann (17. September 2021)

Ich bin zum zweiten mal dabei.








						christian_hartmann User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for christian_hartmann. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## JayTea (18. September 2021)

Wie eh und je...








						JayTea User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for JayTea. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## alextest (18. September 2021)

Bin auch wieder dabei 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=70335


----------



## cordex (18. September 2021)

Zum ersten Mal dabei 








						Cordex User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Cordex. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=859037


----------



## Fireapple78 (18. September 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
Bin zum erstem mal dabei  
Ich hoffe das ich alles richtig gemacht hab 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1277368

Falls ich was gewinnen sollte:

1. Wahl: Wasserkühlung
2. Wahl: RAM
3. Wahl: Peripherie
4. Wahl: Lüfter


----------



## BuzzKillington (18. September 2021)

Bin auch wieder dabei.








						BuzzKillington User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for BuzzKillington. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## cyrecc (18. September 2021)

Ich möchte auch gerne zum ersten mal Teilnehmen 








						cyrecc User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for cyrecc. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## DrDave (19. September 2021)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei
Wenn es klappt wäre das Peripherie-Bundle meine erste Wahl.








						DrDave User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for DrDave. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Navity (19. September 2021)

Selbstverständlich bin ich wieder dabei!








						Navity User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Navity. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## ursmii (19. September 2021)

mal schauen wie die "aktiven" teilnehmer bei dem lechzen nach gewinn wieder durch die decke schiessen 

habe gerade gelesen, dass wieder nur deutschland und oesterreich zugelassen sind.
na ja PCGH kriegt's wohl nie auf die reihe


----------



## helifight (19. September 2021)

Bin diesmal auch wieder mit dabei mit 2 Rechnern.
Wenn ich was gewinne, wäre RAM auf eins.









						Helifight User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Helifight. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## raFINNiert (19. September 2021)

Rechtzeitig kühleres Wetter und kühle Nächte... kommt wie gerufen. Ungeachtet der "äußeren Kühlbedingungen" *bin ich natürlich auch wieder mit am Start:*
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=671139

Vier von zehn PCs und acht von 18 GPUs laufen sich schon "warm".

Damit die Bekanntgabe der Gewinner nicht "wieder" so lang dauert, weil ich als Gewinner keine "Gewinnwünsche" äußere, mache ich dies vorab (ich hoffe, natürlich, dass "Neulinge" oder bisher "Glücklose" das große Los ziehen  ).
1. Wahl: Peripherie-Set
2. Wahl: AIO iCUE H100i
3. Wahl: RAM DDR4 Vengeance-RGB-Pro-SL

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Gesamtpunkte am Ende, da der GPU-Markt ja etwas "aus den Fugen" geraten ist. Ich falte mit (fast) dem gleichen SetUp wie letztes Jahr und werde aufgrund verschenkter, verliehener und verkaufter GPUs etwas weniger Rechenleistung bereitstellen als letztes Mal. Ich hoffe also, dass alle anderen ordentlich aufgerüstet haben  und drücke allen die Daumen .


----------



## Stiwi89 (20. September 2021)

Lasse meinen Rechner auch mal Nachts mitlaufen









						Stiwi User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Stiwi. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Doc-Dee (20. September 2021)

Ich werde auch wieder am Start sein.

Doc-Dee User Summary - Folding@Home Stats

Falls ich tatsächlich einer der glücklichen Gewinner sein sollte, wäre meine Wunschreihenfolge
Peripherie-Bundle > RAM > Lüfter-Set > AiO


----------



## Ickewars (20. September 2021)

Nachdem mich @Skajaquada gestern in nem anderen Forum darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, falte ich anläßlich der Faltwoche temporär bei euch hier mit.
Bin allerdings den größten Teil der Faltwoche im Urlaub, daher wird's nur ein sehr kurzes Intermezzo.
>30 Mio sollten es in den zwei Tagen trotzdem hoffentlich werden können ...

Falls ich Schwein haben sollte & zu den Gewinnern gehöre, ist die Wunschreihenfolge: 
AiO > RAM  > Lüfterset > Peripherie Bundle... würde dann an nen befreundeten Mitfalter verschenkt🥳









						Ickewars User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Ickewars. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## LittleFolder (20. September 2021)

Gern wieder dabei, Link zum Profil in der Signatur


----------



## Tanoths (20. September 2021)

Ebenfalls dabei! 

Link: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839450

Falls man gewinnt wäre die erste Wahl das Peripherie-Bundle, danach die AIO und dann der RAM. Viel Glück allen!


----------



## Huck_Foes (20. September 2021)

Bin dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei 









						Arthur_Spooner User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Arthur_Spooner. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Getford (20. September 2021)

Getford User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Getford. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## sug4r (20. September 2021)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=688030

Bin dabei!


----------



## Ramonx56 (20. September 2021)

Bei den Aktionswochen bin ich natürlich traditionell immer mit dabei 









						Ramonx56 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Ramonx56. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## voodoman (20. September 2021)

Wünsche allen eine erfolgreiche Faltwoche!

Dabei 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=712139


----------



## kloanabua (21. September 2021)

Servus, 
Ich mache heuer auch mal mit, auch wenn meine GPU schon ziemlich betagt ist. 









						kloanaBua User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for kloanaBua. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## grafdemoney (21. September 2021)

Bin dabei.


grafdemoney User Summary - Folding@Home Stats


----------



## Gatsch1328 (21. September 2021)

Bin natürlich mit dabei!









						Gatsch User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Gatsch. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (21. September 2021)

Ultimo User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Ultimo. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




mee to


----------



## H31180Y (21. September 2021)

Moini in die Runde! Bin auch wieder am Start!









						H31180Y User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for H31180Y. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Falls ich auch zufällig mal gewinnen sollte, würde ich mich über das Peripherie Set freuen.

Gruß und eine schöne Woche!


----------



## bakizimo (21. September 2021)

Bin dabei!









						bakizimo User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for bakizimo. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## grumpy-old-man (21. September 2021)

Dann werfe ich meinen Hut auch in den Ring…









						grumpy-old-man User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for grumpy-old-man. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Gast1659561002 (21. September 2021)

und dabei.









						ReDD_1973 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for ReDD_1973. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Firestriker (21. September 2021)

Stelle seit gestern mal wieder extra Rechenleistung zur Verfügung, neben der dauerhaften.

Firestriker User Summary

Grüße von einem Dauerfalter


----------



## Katajama73 (21. September 2021)

Bin natürlich wieder mit dabei:









						Katajama User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Katajama. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## PCGHGS (21. September 2021)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=420877


----------



## _Super61 (22. September 2021)

Bin auch dabei









						Super61 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Super61. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## hornhautman (22. September 2021)

Ronny User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Ronny. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## benjasso (22. September 2021)

Ich mache auch wieder mit








						benjasso User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for benjasso. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## amused_reader (22. September 2021)

Ahoi, bin auch dabei.









						Amused User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Amused. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## JohnKelly1972 (22. September 2021)

Stimmt, da war noch was... https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=524791


----------



## Smagjus (22. September 2021)

Falte auch ein bisschen mit 









						smagjus User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for smagjus. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Audilemans (22. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen!

Lassen wir ein weiteres Mal die Hardware glühen 

Vielen Dank an Corsair für die Preise. Über die WaKü wurde ich mich sehr freuen.

Danke euch PCGH


----------



## PRJCT1 (22. September 2021)

Bin auch dabei 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1279894


----------



## Salatgewalt (22. September 2021)

Bin ebenfalls dabei, leider finde ich meine Statistik auf https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=70335 nicht ;/


----------



## psychodad666 (22. September 2021)

Wieder dabei! Diesmal mit neuem setup...









						psychodad666 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for psychodad666. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Gast1659561002 (22. September 2021)

Salatgewalt schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls dabei, leider finde ich meine Statistik auf https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=70335 nicht ;/


das hier haste beachtet?


			https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/howto-einrichtung-eines-fah-clients.371695/post-7090599
		


zudem dauert es ein wenig, die auswertungen/aktualisierungen brauchen immer ein wenig - wird glaub ich nur einmal am tag gemacht, bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## Hodini (22. September 2021)

Servus, bin dabei









						Hodini User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Hodini. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## MightySH33p (22. September 2021)

Mightysh33p User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Mightysh33p. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Ich finde die Aktion super. Ohne Eigennutz geht ja leider immer weniger *andieeigeneNasefass*


----------



## Max Iking (22. September 2021)

Finde die Faltwoche ne coole Aktion, aber habe es die letzten Male leider nie geschafft mitzumachen, dafür bin ich jetzt dabei 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1279919


----------



## Salatgewalt (22. September 2021)

Jetzt gehts.

Würde mich über das 3er Set Lüfter freuen.









						Salatgewalt User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Salatgewalt. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## GilHamilton (23. September 2021)

Eine nützliche Gelegenheit den neuen PC mal einen ersten Stresstest durchlaufen zu lassen. 
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1279965


----------



## mam-team (23. September 2021)

Ups, Startschuss verpasst!  Nun aber!








						mam-team User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for mam-team. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




nach langer Überlegung: RAM und Headset würde mich freuen.


----------



## kuttna (23. September 2021)

Mu((3L User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Mu((3L. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



Wenn ich nachher zu Hause bin wird wieder geheizt. Habe ich doch glatt den Beginn verschlafen.


----------



## Darkwing_Luck (23. September 2021)

Namt Leute,

Vertreiben wir mal die Langeweile aus dem Silicium 
Wunschpreise:
1. :WaKü
2.: Peripherie-Bundle

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1279972


----------



## Doleo (23. September 2021)

Ebenfalls dabei! 

Reihenfolge: Peripherie > WaKü > RAM.

LG und gut Falt!








						Doleo User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Doleo. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## RJM85 (24. September 2021)

Oh, schon lange nichts mehr gefaltet. Aber dieses Wochenende geht noch was.









						RJM85 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for RJM85. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Der Ram oder die Peripherie wären schon nice


----------



## Kentsfield (24. September 2021)

Bin auch dabei.

Die Lüfter könnte ich gut gebrauchen oder die Tastatur. 





__





						Folding@home | Statistics
					

Folding@home Statistics




					stats.foldingathome.org
				












						Sascha_Hermann User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Sascha_Hermann. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## HManuB (25. September 2021)

HManuB User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for HManuB. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				



Da versuch ich mein Glück


----------



## Chantal38 (25. September 2021)

Sehr nett von euch, dass man etwas davon gewinnen darf um sein System aufzubessern. Danke euch vielmals. SIE AIO oder Lüfter wäre toll. Ich mags wirklich sehr bunt in meinem Gehäuse. Ich wills noch schmackhafter haben. VG an alle und schönes Wochenende.
folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Belax (25. September 2021)

Frohes Falten!

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=671364

Gruß Belax


----------



## WalkieTalkieMan (25. September 2021)

Bin dabei!









						WalkieTalkieMan User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for WalkieTalkieMan. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## einjojo (25. September 2021)

bün ok mol wedder dor...









						einJojo User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for einJojo. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Amenti (25. September 2021)

Aloha,

eine sehr schöne Aktion. Ich heize dann auch mal das Zimmer mit dem Rechner  Keine Ahnung ob ich mit einer 12 Jahre alten CPU (Phenom II X4 955) und einer 5 Jahre alten mittelklasse GPU ( RX 470) überhaupt auf 400000 Punkte komme aber für ein paar WUs sollte es reichen...









						Amenti User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Amenti. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Für den Fall: RAM, Peripherie oder Lüfter wären schön

VG


----------



## Baum3000 (26. September 2021)

gestern erst drüber gestolpert, aber ab sofort dabei...









						Baum3000 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Baum3000. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




(die weiße Wasserkühlung oder Headset)


----------



## Player007 (26. September 2021)

Auch dabei 








						Player007 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Player007. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Chrissyx (26. September 2021)

Mir würde schon das Mousepad reichen. 









						Chrissyx User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Chrissyx. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## AdelskroneExport (26. September 2021)

Bin wieder dabei!








						AdelskroneExport User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for AdelskroneExport. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Alcatr4zz (26. September 2021)

Zum ersten mal dabei 
1. WaKü (weiß) 2. Lüfter 3. Peripherie

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=352000


----------



## meisterbutch (26. September 2021)

Servus,

wenn auch verspätet, bin ich mit dabei:









						meisterbutch User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for meisterbutch. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Bei einem Gewinn:  RAM (schwarz), Bundle (carbon), sonst egal.

Merci


----------



## Quitokata (28. September 2021)

Quitokata User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Quitokata. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Peripherie, kein RAM

Danke, tolle Aktion


----------

